# Found injured pigeon



## Vmorency (May 18, 2008)

My son found an injured pigeon in our backyard. It looks like it has a small injury on it's wing and on it's side under the wing. It is very alert and I believe it can walk, but not fly. I don't know where to take it to get help. It is not a baby. I have it in a small box of shredded papers in my office of my house. I cannot keep it here because I have 2 dogs and it would be a very bad situation if they got near it! I'm a stay at home mom so money for the vet is not an option. I live in Norridge, IL (just NW of Chicago). I would appreciate any help anyone could give me on where I could take the poor thing. It seems so gentle and friendly I couldn't bear to let it go outside without being able to fly. Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks so much. 
Veronica


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Wish I could help but I'm in VA......someone should be along soon so keep checking back, It is nice of you to take him/her in.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

We have one member in the Chicago area that I know of...Grimaldy. You might want to send him a email and private message and perhaps he can advise you via phone. I will also send him a copy of your post. Wouldn't be a bad idea to email me your phone number to pass on.
[email protected]


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is it possible to post a picture of the pigeon?
Do you have any bird seed you can offer him to eat?


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Charis,

I have made contact and I am going to pick up the bird now.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you. I'd help if I could.


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Well the pigeon looked like it certainly enjoyed its visit with the Vmorencys.

It has a bruise at the distal end of the radius-ulna and a long scratch about three inches down the length of the thorax, front to rear, like a collison with something like a car. It is still too early to tell about internal injuries, but she is certainly in no distress, not panting and not spitting up blood. I will take a closer look tomorrow after she unwinds.

On behalf of the pigeon, we all extend thanks to the Vmorencys!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well she's in good hands. Thank you for picking her up.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Grimaldy! You are the best!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, GRIMALDY!!! 

Looking forward to positive updates...

Post a picture??

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Sweet little girl; it has had a collision with something but nothing seems broken.
The hit was right at the leading edge of the wing and may have damaged the tendons that run aong the top of the wing to pull it forward and up. My guess is a few weeks rest and she should be as good as new.

To Vmorency,

Keep in touch; when she is able to go you can release her to her flock. It should be somewhere nearby. Keep an eye out and you will see them hanging around somewhere.

Pics will follow


----------



## Vmorency (May 18, 2008)

*Thanks again*

I will keep an eye out for her flock. I wanted to say thanks again for all of your help. I'm glad she is in good hands!
-Veronica


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice of you to say so, but none of this would have happened if your family had not bothered to show kindness to an injured pigeon. Within a day or so a cat or dog would have got it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you BOTH for helping this bird, Veronica and Grimaldy. 

Please do keep us updated.


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Just an update to the Vmorencys:

It turned out that the bird did have some damage to the tendons and nerves on the upper part of its wing. After some rehab and heat treatments, it has still not been able to fly.

Anyway, it turns out the bird is a male not a female. And I have had a little female for about a year now that I found with two broken wings. Collison with a car or a bus I guess. She wanders around my basement and yard and has watched all these males coming and going and has always tried to strike up a relationship with one of them, but sooner or later they get better and they get released while she has to stay. Unquestionably one of the sweetest little hens I have ever recovered. The long and short of it is that she and Vmorency's bird have paired up. Do not let anyone ever tell you that birds, pigeons in particular are not emotional and do not display emotion. They sleep together, peck each others faces in the morning when I get them up, the male goes to sleep holding one wing across her back like an arm over her, they lay their necks over each other like an embrace, positively wonderful to watch.

I have been talking with another member who can provide for them on a long term, and somewhere at the end of summer we will try to relocate them to their new home. If I can I will try to post some pics. 

Sorry Vmorency, but I don't think your bird will be releasable for a long time if ever. Meanwhile these two seem to be making a life for themselves.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear the bird will possibly not make a full recovery, bu I'm very  happy for the hen, it sounds like a match made in heaven.

I know pigeons have emotions and are devoted to their mates. I rehomed a disabled male pigeon with a disabled hen- in Virginia, and the two are inseparable. 

I'm happy you have a long term plan in place for the two, I appreciate that and thank you for the update.

I would love to see a pic of the two "lovebirds".


----------

